# White barrel fermentation



## Johny99 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a new 50l Hungarian oak barrel for this year's harvest. I thought before using it for reds, I'd try a barrel ferment of a white. I'll have Viognier, Chardonnay, Pinot blanc, and Sauvignon blanc as candidates. My wife says the Chardonnay she likes big buttery full Malo chards. Thoughts? 

Any suggestions or experience to offer for a barrel ferment. I plan on separating some juice out to ferment in ss or glass as a comparison. 

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 26, 2016)

The last Chardonnay I did was barrel fermented and turned out very well. Only advice I can give is to leave yourself some headspace.  Have fun!


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 7, 2016)

Picked, and crushed 204 lbs of Sauvignon blanc on Sunday. Overnight on the skins, 16 hours settling and into the barrel it went. Leaving lots of headspace, I ended up with about 3 gallons in a carboy. Inoculated last night and both are working nicely tonight. They are in my shop with a window ac set at 60F. Nights are getting cool, 45F, so the ac isn't working too hard. We'll pick Chardonnay this weekend, so the Sauv blanc will come out Sunday and the chard goes in. I'm eager to see the difference the barrel makes.


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 10, 2016)

Second weekend picking whites! 25 lbs Gwertraminer, 2 vines, 210 lbs Chardonnay, and 186 lbs Viognier. Chardonnay spent ~5 hours on the skins. Tomorrow I'll rack the Sauvignon blanc out of the barrel and the Chardonnay in. 

Gotta love folks that come work for lunch and a bottle of wine


----------

